# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Me duhet nje informacion i vogel.

## alditirona

Edhe pse po dal pak jashte teme me duhet nje informacion i pergjithshem ne gjuhen shqipe rreth sllovakise kerkova ne google por nuk arrita te gjej gje.

----------


## mad

rreth sllovakise???
nuk besoj se ke per te gjetur ndo1here info ne internet rreth sllovakise ne shqip, sepse nuk ekziston as fjalori zyrtar shqip-sllovakisht! kete e them me bindje nga cekishtja, sepse e di gjendjen! megjithese, ti po deshe ndonje material, ma dergo ne mad_i@spymac.com, dhe do mundohem te ta perkthej ne ship!
nuk te premtoj per kohen sepse eshte periudhen provimesh, por po pata mundesi do ta bej!
kerko ne seznam  ose centrum per informacione te fundit! megjithese keto jane servera ceke, mund te kene info per sllovakine. varet ca informacioni kerkon!

----------


## alditirona

Faleminderit shume mad, nuk dua te humbas kohe per kete gjera se une kerkoja thjesht ne rast se kishte ndonje faqe  qe te kishte iformacion ne shqip. 
Dhe nje here te falenderoj shume.

----------


## safinator

Sllovakia

----------

